# anyone remember paul with the BMW 5 series?



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

His name was Paul and his last name began with a Z. it was a Bimmer 5 series with B&W sepakers, subs in the front floor boards, laser aligned tweeter pods, and lots of dynamat. The install was circa 1994? I believe he was on the cover of Time magazine coming out of his sunroof. I think his car was considered one of the best SQ systems ever.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Earl Zaussmer is approximately how his name is spelled.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Here this ought to help you. Earls BMW is still one of my favorite installs, I always loved the simplicity of it.

Milbert Amplifiers, Most Musical Amplifiers


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't know I was thinking Paul..... That's the guy. I still love that install. I knew you guys would know who I was talking about.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

And he posts here from time to time.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh damn, he's still around? Is his current car as crazy as that one?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

From earlier this year...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/145145-video-industry-legends-discuss-sq-mobile-audio-biz.html


----------

